

Xiaomi unveils MI3, smart TV - ttflee
http://www.engadget.com/2013/09/05/xiaomi-miphone-3-xiaomi-tv-china-android/

======
ttflee
Nvidia CEO Jen-Hsun Huang and Hugo Barra presented.

And more photos:
[http://cn.engadget.com/photos/2013-3/](http://cn.engadget.com/photos/2013-3/)

